# North Wind Triggers Aggressive Trout Bite; Seadrift, TX.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Something about a North wind in late September always seems to turn the bite up a notch. Fishing has been awesome, and today was especially good for quality of fish. Had 8-10 fish over 23 inches and a couple of reds mixed in.

Thigh deep grass beds continue to produce. Hopefully the North wind dumps a little water out of the bay, but the fish don't seem to mind. With a couple more weak fronts expected at the beginning of October, I am certain the pattern will remain. Come on down and get in on the October/November fishing. It's been some of the best we've seen on the Middle Texas Coast.


----------

